# Open seat Sat 6/16 inshore



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Short notice i know. I'm leaving Chahowitzka boat ramp at Noon to fish for Reds and maybe
some trout in my Gheenoe http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1179712904
If anyone wants to come along shoot me a PM.
SeeYa. Duane


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Not sure when or if I can get out. I normally leave at daybreak. If I go I'll make sure you won't have any trouble spotting me from the other folks.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

What's your hurry?
Tides for Johns Island, Chassahowitzka Bay starting with June 16, 2007. 
Day High Tide Height Sunrise Moon Time % Moon
/Low Time Feet Sunset Visible

Sa 16 High 5:26 AM 2.0 6:32 AM Rise 7:48 AM 0
16 Low 11:18 AM 0.9 8:30 PM Set 10:26 PM
16 High 3:53 PM 2.8

Besides i have to earn my kitchen pass in the AM :


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm goin sometime today or tomorrow. Right now I'm headed outside w/my Ball & Chain [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] I mean my wife, to finish up some yard work. If I can pick the lock on these cuffs, I may see ya out there......


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm out for the weekend. Been playing too much and now it's time to take care chores. [smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------

